# evening with a butterfly



## Sil (Aug 22, 2018)

eos M 10   efm 50-200 tube extension 10 mm


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice, what sort is it.....


----------



## Sil (Aug 22, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice, what sort is it.....




thank Jeff...Pieris Manni  ...but...i m not very sure... ;-)


----------



## BrentC (Aug 22, 2018)

Beautiful shot


----------



## Sil (Aug 23, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Beautiful shot



Thank Brent ...;-)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 24, 2018)

Beautiful colors in this one...reminds me of twilight.


----------



## Sil (Aug 25, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful colors in this one...reminds me of twilight.



Thank Dean...; -)


----------

